# Regarding Not Smoking (For the Smoker)



## OnlyAnEgg (May 7, 2008)

Being in the middle of quitting smoking, I found this article encouraging:



> *3/26/2007 - Quitting smoking may reverse artery damage*
> 
> March 24, 2007People who haven't smoked in more than a decade have arteries that are just as healthy as if they'd never picked up the habit, suggests a study in Hypertension: Journal of the American Heart Association.
> 
> Among its many harmful effects, smoking has been associated with stiffening of the arteries. Stiffened arteries make the heart work harder to pump blood and can lead to high blood pressure and other heart problems.


 
Link to full article


----------



## MilkManX (Jun 26, 2008)

I havent smoked since May 15th this year. I am never going back. I have never been better in my training and its just too dang expensive now anyway!


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 26, 2008)

MilkManX said:


> I havent smoked since May 15th this year. I am never going back. I have never been better in my training and its just too dang expensive now anyway!


That's great!  May 30th for me.  I've tried tons of times in the past with no success.  This time just felt different for some reason and I've had no problem at all maintaining.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2008)

Koff koff... koff ... I'm ...koff koff still wor-working...koff koff koff KOFF hack wheeeeze... working on it... koff... ack!


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 26, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Koff koff... koff ... I'm ...koff koff still wor-working...koff koff koff KOFF hack wheeeeze... working on it... koff... ack!


I've talked to folks that stopped 20 years ago that are "still" working on it.  It's an addiction like any other.  You're always a recovering addict.  Keep on keeping on, my friend.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 26, 2008)

I've not smoked in a month, not by concious choice but because I've been traveling a lot and for the last 2 weeks I've been at my parents house in FL visiting.  I've gotta also say that I've never had an addictive personallity, I've used and gone cold turkey on several things considered addictive with no ill effects or have used things that are considered addictive and never felt the urge to do it again.  People are different and things affect them differently, the clsest thing I have to an addiction is coffee and even that I quit every now and then for months at a time depending on my lifestlye at the time.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 26, 2008)

Wish I'd never started. I'm 100% in favour of measures that discourage new smokers. Saw one of my former grade eights, now in high school, walking down the street the other day, cigarette in hand. It made really sad to see that.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2008)

Omar B said:


> I've gotta also say that I've never had an addictive personallity,



You're here on MT again aren't cha? 



You're addicted... :lol:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 27, 2008)

This is embarrassing, but I'll share. I smoked for 10 years, from age 16 to 26. I was a heavy smoker, up to about 2 packs a day, and I do have addictive tendencies. My father was a serious addict to many substances. I had tried quitting a couple times without success. 

Then I decided I was just really sick of it, and I quit cold turkey. It was the hardest thing I've ever done in my life. But I set my mind to it and succeeded. For years afterward, YEARS, I would get urges. I would literally have nightmares that I started smoking again and had to quit all over again. I would wake up with intense relief that it was all dream. 

Finally, it subsided. The dreams went away, the urges left me completely, and I was smoke free for 17 years. 

Then, the bomb. I had been going through about 7 years of intense stress. Because of everything going on in my life, I stopped caring caring about my health. Just didn't give a **** about taking care of myself anymore. We had moved to a new area and 98% of our new friends were smokers. 

So, when hanging out in the evening, I'd take a puff here and there. No biggie I thought. Then I starting bumming whole cigarettes here and there. Then I bought a pack. I'd only smoke one or two hanging out. I'd wake up in the morning with a "smokers hangover" and think, ack. 

By 4:00 in the afternoon I was ready for a smoke. A few days later it was 2:00, a few weeks later I'm waking up in the morning and lighting up. 

Now I'm completely addicted again and I hate it. I hate the way it looks, I hate the smell on myself. I hate the shortness of breath. I've been smoking again for a year now. I tried Chantix. I took it for two days and stopped taking it. It made my head feel so funny I couldn't think straight. It made me feel worse than smoking did. 

I'll have to quit again, and when I do, it will have to be cold turkey. My nightmare come true. I've learned you really have to gear yourself up and be ready for it because it's not easy, and it typically takes several unsuccessful tries before you succeed. You don't _want _to smoke but find yourself having to light up anyway. It's an incredibly addictive habit, and not just nicotine-wise. 

Anyway, it's out there now, and I'm quite disappointed in myself. But, too late now. I went and done it.


----------



## Drac (Jun 27, 2008)

I quit for 2 years, it was the *WORST* decision of my life.I picked up 60 lbs.Seems my metabolism was use to the " jolt" it got from cigarettes..When I stopped it shut down...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 27, 2008)

Drac said:


> I quit for 2 years, it was the *WORST* decision of my life.I picked up 60 lbs.Seems my metabolism was use to the " jolt" it got from cigarettes..When I stopped it shut down...



I was fortunate not to gain any weight when I quit, but I know that's a big issue for alot of people.


----------



## Drac (Jun 27, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I was fortunate not to gain any weight when I quit, but I know that's a big issue for alot of people.


 
You are *SO LUCKY*...My uniforms didn't fit and I had to buy a new ballistic vest cause my old one didnt fit..I started smoking again and in the first month I lost 10 lbs....


----------



## Kreth (Jun 27, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> ...and I was smoke free for 17 years.


I'm in a similar situation. I quit from 1990 until 2001. I'm trying to quit this summer, but it's tough. The gf smokes, and can't use patches (even the lowest step). Most of my golfing buddies smoke, and just about everyone who hangs out at our band practices as well.
A friend of mine tried Chantix, and it worked like a charm for him.


----------



## tellner (Jun 27, 2008)

According to the medical researchers tobacco is more physically addictive and harder to quit than heroin or cocaine. I feel for you, guys and thank the gods that I was propagandized enough as a kid to never think about starting

:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 27, 2008)

The other times I tried to quit I tried the patch (and chain smoked while using them), the gum (tasted like crap and still smoked with the gum in my mouth), Wellbutrin (made me homicidal and had to give them up before I truly did kill someone).  Cold turkey while on vacation was the only way that I was going to be able to do it.

Jade, I have the same fear that I'll slowly slip back into smoking.  When you decided it's time to give them up let us know and we'll be your support group.  That goes for everyone in this thread.  If you're trying to quit get on here and post, PM, what ever it takes.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to smoke 60 a day not all that many years ago.  

I could light one up right now.  

The demon is on your back forever once you've smoked because your brain chemistry permanently changes.

As Todd says, until the chemists got to work on the 'designer' drug molecules, nicotine was the second most addictive substance on the planet.

I tried to quit a number of times without success.  Then I used one aspect of my personality to combat that aspect that is addicted - I gave my word.  I promised someone whose opinion mattered to me greatly that I would pack in.  I did.  I still have and until she releases me from my promise I always will be.

Some days are bad but the days I am thankful are inumerable, despite the rotundity that has ensued from my metabolic rate and appetite changing .


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 28, 2008)

First - to all of you who have quit - CONGRATULATIONS!  To those who are thinking about quitting - you're half way there - take the plunge ... it only hurts for about a month then the cravings gradually lessen.  The biggest trap to avoid is "trigger" situations.  

I smoked for 17 years (from age 16 to 33) and quit only when my wife and I got on the same "I wanna quit" cycle.    Until then I'd quit while she continued to smoke and vice versa.    The weight gain is unavaoidable 'cuz you need to feed that oral fixation with something other then a smoke.  The trick is to use something low cal.   I put on about 25 lbs and I'm still trying to take the last 10 of those off.  

I went through nicotine patches for about 2 months, nicotine inhaler (which I'd still be using except my Dr. warned me about the potential for tumors) for about a year, nicotine gum for about 6 months then pounds and pounds of Wrigley Spearmint gum for about a year..  On Feb. 6th it was 11 years since I quit and straight up I feel 1000% better physically and mentally... unfortunately there are times when I still crave a smoke.  I take a couple of looooong deep breaths (like when puffing on a smoke) and I get through the craving.  There's nothing better then the mental victory of beating down a craving.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's to you, OnlyAnEgg.  All the best to you as you kick.

I myself quit for more than a year once, when I was doing yoga poses every morning.  I started to feel differently about everything, and almost "automagically" I quit smoking, quit drinking caffiene drinks, and quit eating meat and junk food.

Nowadays, though, I drink the STRONG coffee, smoke, and eat whatever is in front of me.

I am off to the weight gym now, and believe me, I will smoke before and after -- oh well, perhaps someday I will try to quit again, or do the yogic postures, I just have to get into the ritual of doing them in the morning, it is not so easy to do, until it is started, then I am "addicted" to that, as well!!!





Keep at it, OnlyAnEgg, we are rooting for you!

Robert


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 28, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Here's to you, OnlyAnEgg.  All the best to you as you kick.
> 
> I myself quit for more than a year once, when I was doing yoga poses every morning.  I started to feel differently about everything, and almost "automagically" I quit smoking, quit drinking caffiene drinks, and quit eating meat and junk food.
> 
> ...



Yoga sounds interesting. I'd like to try it, not necessarily for the smoking thing you mentioned, but just because it sounds like a good exercise. 

As far as smoking cessation helps, I really don't want to use the patch, or nicotine gum, etc. Does anyone know if Acupuncture can help?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Some will tell you that acupuncture will work others will tell you no.  Acupuncture did wonders for me for a back injury but I have to wonder if some of that wasn't psychosomatic.  As I understand the smoking cessation aspect of quiting smoking the needles are put in the outer ear for consecutive days for awhile.  It's time consuming and expensive.  Cold turkey was the ONLY way that worked for me but individual results will vary.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 28, 2008)

One of my cousins quit using the gum, now, he and his wife are hooked on the gum...
I bought a box of the ($40!) gum. It made me light headed and feel like I was about to puke. OMG that crap tastes horrible!
Anyone need 99% of a box of nicotine gum?


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 28, 2008)

i hope that when i quit, it wont be too late to purify.  it's not just cigarettes. there are a plethora of hazardous materials out there often invisible.



j


----------



## Kacey (Jun 28, 2008)

I've never been a smoker - but my mother quit through hypnosis, after several failed attempts; it was the only thing that was effective enough to get her through the first several months.    She quit with a friend... sadly, her friend already had (then undiagnosed) lung cancer and died from it several months after they had both quit, which, I suspect, is part of why my mother didn't start up again.  Then my grandmother (a lifelong smoker) died of emphysema complicated by pneumonia, and I don't think my mother has ever looked back since.  My step-father is also a former smoker, so they both stay out of places that might tempt them back into smoking - neither of them like bars, and most restaurants and other public places are now smoke free, so I suspect that that helps also.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Don said:


> One of my cousins quit using the gum, now, he and his wife are hooked on the gum...
> I bought a box of the ($40!) gum. It made me light headed and feel like I was about to puke. OMG that crap tastes horrible!
> Anyone need 99% of a box of nicotine gum?


 
Right? I bought the Commit lozenges, they taste like ****. The first one I took I had to spit right out. Anyone need 99% of Commit lozenges?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Right? I bought the Commit lozenges, they taste like ****. The first one I took I had to spit right out. Anyone need 99% of Commit lozenges?


See, things like the gum, lozenges and patches never worked for me in the slightest.  I got truly reamed by the wife when I was using the patches and she saw me chain smoking with a fresh patch on my arm. :whip1:


----------



## tellner (Jun 28, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Anyone need 99% of Commit lozenges?



I could use as many as you've got. Grind 'em up with a few other odds and ends. Spray 'em on the flowers and most of the veggies. They make great bug killer.

Which should tell you something you already knew about breathing the stuff directly into your lungs


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2008)

None of the "stop-smoking" techniques will work ... unless you WANT to quit. 

I'm a recovering alcoholic and drug addict... I don't drink/use because I don't want to... I WANTED to stop drinking/using. 

Now going on 19 years. :asian: 

Far as smoking goes... I'm at the I know I should but still don't WANT to or at least part of me does and another part of me doesn't. It's all or nothing.


----------



## Tomu (Jun 29, 2008)

I smoked from 15 to 32. Been almost 3 years now.  There are still times I want a smoke.  The gum worked for me, but it does taste like crap.  I gained a little weight but I think the benefits far outweigh the weight gain.  I never realized how bad cigarettes stink until I quit. YUCK!!


----------



## Tomu (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, MA-Caver I just saw your last post.  Same here. Are you a friend of Bill W. or Jimmy K.?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 29, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Some will tell you that acupuncture will work others will tell you no.  Acupuncture did wonders for me for a back injury but I have to wonder if some of that wasn't psychosomatic.  As I understand the smoking cessation aspect of quiting smoking the needles are put in the outer ear for consecutive days for awhile.  It's time consuming and expensive.  Cold turkey was the ONLY way that worked for me but individual results will vary.






MA-Caver said:


> None of the "stop-smoking" techniques will work ... unless you WANT to quit.
> 
> I'm a recovering alcoholic and drug addict... I don't drink/use because I don't want to... I WANTED to stop drinking/using.
> 
> ...



You're both absolutely right. NOTHING is going to help unless you are really committed to do it. I agree that cold turkey is really the only way, though I know many people have had success with Chantix, and that's fantastic. But for me, deep down I know, it's gonna be cold turkey. As Caver said, it's all or nothing. *sigh*


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2008)

Tomu said:


> Hey, MA-Caver I just saw your last post.  Same here. Are you a friend of Bill W. or Jimmy K.?


Yes


----------



## Tomu (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## BooBoo (Aug 17, 2008)

@Jade,

I was a heavy smoker too, but I've been smoke free for 4 years now.

I think I was successful the last time because I made a complete lifestyle change:

(1)  I became more religious and gave up alcohol (a smoking trigger) and other substances, even some friends!

(2)  I increased my training (which at the time was Muay Thai)

(3)  I read this website inside and out www.whyquit.com

That site helped me quit because it helped me understand in depth the tricks my body uses to get me to smoke.  You should check it out, but you must know there is no easy way, Cold Turkey is the best way, because nicotine addiction is the fundamental problem.

After 2 weeks of quitting or so your body psyhiologically adjusts to being nicotine free.  However, the psychological addiction doesn't normally ever dissapear.  The psychological addiction results from your brain associating nicotine and cigarrettes with satisfaction, since you are satisfying an addiction by smoking.

But you have to be aware that the psychological addiction that stays with you is just a mind trick!  If you get the urge to smoke after the first few weeks of quitting you have to know that it won't make you feel better, until you get your body addicted again, in which case you will resume to the regular cycle of smoking to satisfy the nicotine addiction (which your brain will trick you into thinking that it's making you feel good).

Personally, when I took Tai Chi and Chi Gong training more seriously, it helped me visualise my body as clean and pure, and any it actually made me despise and not crave cigarrettes at all.  That might help you deal with the long-term psychological addiction.  I even quit smoking flavoured tobacco from hooka pipes (hubbly bubbly as some call it), which I used as a temporary replacement for a while.

Now I despise all artificial substances, I don't even like taking regular day to day medicine unless I have to. 

Anyways I hope my post helps you out, good luck.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 17, 2008)

BooBoo said:


> @Jade,
> 
> I was a heavy smoker too, but I've been smoke free for 4 years now.
> 
> ...




Thank you. I'll check out the website. I am just so mad at myself for picking it up again after quitting for so long. What a stupid thing to do.  *sigh*


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thank you. I'll check out the website. I am just so mad at myself for picking it up again after quitting for so long. What a stupid thing to do.  *sigh*


 What might help is to lookit at WHY you picked it up again Pam... you didn't JUST pick it up again for the helluva it, nobody *JUST* does anything, you had something prompting you to do so. Find out what it is and ponder on what you need to do to NOT do that again...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 18, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> What might help is to lookit at WHY you picked it up again Pam... you didn't JUST pick it up again for the helluva it, nobody *JUST* does anything, you had something prompting you to do so. Find out what it is and ponder on what you need to do to NOT do that again...




Oh, I know why I picked it up again. Major long term stress and depression. I didn't start again for stress _relief_ though, I started up again because I just didn't care about anything anymore. So I thought, eh, what the hell. I'll have one here and there. Well, here and there turned into hooked again.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 18, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Oh, I know why I picked it up again. Major long term stress and depression. I didn't start again for stress _relief_ though, I started up again because I just didn't care about anything anymore. So I thought, eh, what the hell. I'll have one here and there. Well, here and there turned into hooked again.


:whip:


----------



## jkembry (Aug 18, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I've talked to folks that stopped 20 years ago that are "still" working on it.  It's an addiction like any other.  You're always a recovering addict.  Keep on keeping on, my friend.  I wish you the best of luck.




True...but it does change a bit.  I quit in 1976 (Oct. 13th) after a 2 1/2 pack a day habit for 4 years...and only in the past couple months had it gotten to the point the 2nd had smoke REALLY irritates me...eyes start itching and I start sneezing...almost like an allergy.  With all the new chemicals that are used in tobacco processing I guess I could be allergic to something.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 18, 2008)

I smoked for over 10 years and have been smoke free for 5 months or so now. I honestly don't even think about it anymore.  The thing that people miss is that YOU CAN ONLY QUIT IF YOU WANT TO.  I simply did it cold turkey, no patches, no gum ,   etc......  It is all in your mind that you need one.  That is  what it all boils down to.  It is not a chemical addiction , it is a mental addiction. Just liek having a cup of coffee in the morning, or if you get up and jog 2 miles every  morning and can't break the habit. LOL   It is all about changing your routine.  If the first thing you do in the morning is have a coffee and a smoke , then wait until you get to work to have the coffee and have it at your desk.  That way you can't smoke while you drink it.  You need to change your patterns.  If you have a g/f or wife that smokes, then get them to quit too!!!  Friends that smoke ?  Just politely ask them to not smoke around you until you can break your habit.  

Just remember , you have to want it.  Otherwise any other reason you come up with is just a excuse.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 18, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> :whip:



I know. Right? :wah:



jkembry said:


> True...but it does change a bit.  I quit in 1976 (Oct. 13th) after a 2 1/2 pack a day habit for 4 years...and only in the past couple months had it gotten to the point the 2nd had smoke REALLY irritates me...eyes start itching and I start sneezing...almost like an allergy.  With all the new chemicals that are used in tobacco processing I guess I could be allergic to something.



Congrats! 



bowser666 said:


> I smoked for over 10 years and have been smoke free for 5 months or so now. I honestly don't even think about it anymore.  The thing that people miss is that YOU CAN ONLY QUIT IF YOU WANT TO.  I simply did it cold turkey, no patches, no gum ,   etc......  It is all in your mind that you need one.  That is  what it all boils down to.  It is not a chemical addiction , it is a mental addiction. Just liek having a cup of coffee in the morning, or if you get up and jog 2 miles every  morning and can't break the habit. LOL   It is all about changing your routine.  If the first thing you do in the morning is have a coffee and a smoke , then wait until you get to work to have the coffee and have it at your desk.  That way you can't smoke while you drink it.  You need to change your patterns.  If you have a g/f or wife that smokes, then get them to quit too!!!  Friends that smoke ?  Just politely ask them to not smoke around you until you can break your habit.
> 
> Just remember , you have to want it.  Otherwise any other reason you come up with is just a excuse.



You're exactly right. The first time I quit I did it cold turkey. It was the only way, and I REALLY had my mind set to it. I had tried quitting a couple times before then unsuccessfully. I was smoke-free for 17 years! It took a long time to lose the urges, but they were _completely_ gone for years when I picked it up again. Stupid, stupid, stupid Pam. 

Congrats to you too!


----------



## MilkManX (Aug 26, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> I smoked for over 10 years and have been smoke free for 5 months or so now. I honestly don't even think about it anymore.  The thing that people miss is that YOU CAN ONLY QUIT IF YOU WANT TO.  I simply did it cold turkey, no patches, no gum ,   etc......  It is all in your mind that you need one.  That is  what it all boils down to.  It is not a chemical addiction , it is a mental addiction. Just liek having a cup of coffee in the morning, or if you get up and jog 2 miles every  morning and can't break the habit. LOL   It is all about changing your routine.  If the first thing you do in the morning is have a coffee and a smoke , then wait until you get to work to have the coffee and have it at your desk.  That way you can't smoke while you drink it.  You need to change your patterns.  If you have a g/f or wife that smokes, then get them to quit too!!!  Friends that smoke ?  Just politely ask them to not smoke around you until you can break your habit.
> 
> Just remember , you have to want it.  Otherwise any other reason you come up with is just a excuse.



Yup.
I wanted to quit. So I did. It sucked but what also helped was thinking of how much money I saved and how I could use it to buy more training gear!


----------



## Loomie (Aug 29, 2008)

I smoked from 13-27 years. I quit almost 3 years ago. I read a book called The easy way to stop smoking. I wasn't serious about quitting but the book made me feel like I could really do it. So I quit on a Saturday afternoon and didn't smoke again till Oct of 2007. I tried one and couldn't do more than 2 drags. Had a moment of clarity and didn't finish it. I can tell you that stress is a trigger for me. The night before my surgery I REALLY wanted a smoke even though it had been quite a while since I had one. Didn't give in. My hubby quit around the same time but he's been smoking off and on the whole time. I catch him sometimes or smell it on his clothes. I remind myself I had to really work to enjoy smoking. It was nasty in the beginning. That and really caring about what my Masters' would think if I started again help me stay quit. My Dad passed away last year and smoking did contribute to his death. So many reasons for me not to smoke and I agree sometimes it can be challenging. So if you don't get it the first time, keep trying!
BTW another friend of Bill W for the last nine years


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2008)

I smoked about a pack and a half a day for 14 years from age 14 to age 28.  I finally quit for good after I saw my three year old son pretending to smoke a straw.

I gained about 40 lbs overall, but I can guarantee that I was healthier at 220 lbs and a non-smoker than at 180 and a smoker.  

Fortunatetly, in the last few years, I've managed to lose that weight and get a lot healthier... and remain a non-smoker.  It's been... wow... about 10 years now since I've puffed on a cigarette.  Glad I did it.


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 31, 2008)

I began smoking at age 13.  I smoked for 8 years; usually 1-2 packs a day.

It took the better part of three years to quit.  I failed 6 times.  Smoking is an addiction.  Everytime I would try to quit, the addiction would beat the crap out of me.  The first time I tried, I made it three days, then the urge got bad and I fell.  The feeling was horrible.  I felt like a failure.  I felt weak.  The drug was better than me.  It's a horrible feeling.  It took a long time to get the courage to try again.  I tried again, lasted a few days longer than before and then failed again.  Each time was bad, but each time I would go a little longer without smoking and I would smoke less when I started again.

The last and final time I smoked a cigarette...  I was driving a work truck with my friend, Mike, who quit about ten years ago when he was in his late twenties.  That last cigarette...  I was driving along talking to Mike about how he managed to quit.  I put that last cigarette out and we chatted for about an hour about smoking.  I started feeling strong.  Feeling like I could do it.  Feeling like it was time.

Days started passing by.   Then weeks.  After about a month, the urge was getting bad.  I realised I had to avoid drinking alcohol to help with the urges.  Also, avoiding smelling smoke or seeing smokers in action helped.  I realised that television shows and movies which featured peaople smoking made it hard as well.  I was still at York College then.  I started writing myself messages in my notebooks during classes.  I would draw a cigarette with a circle and bar over it or write things like "I Am Strong" and "I Am Doing This".  Friends and family were very helpful with their support.

Those months passed by...  It turned to a year...  Then two...  I quit smoking about 3.5 years ago and my life has been soooo much better since.  This coming month, Pennsylvania is banning smoking in all restaurants.  Hopefully the bars will come next.


----------



## Loomie (Aug 31, 2008)

Banning smoking in bars and eateries has helped me. I live in Washington and when they passed that law it was kinda funny watching all the bowlers go outside to smoke. There will be a lot more states following suit.


----------

